# Logging accident



## rob066 (Aug 17, 2011)

I had a good friend who was hit by a tree today. He was lifeflighted to a distant hospiital. He has been a logger for 17 years. You never know when a tree can go out of control and hit you. I hope he is okay and makes a full recovery.


----------



## rob066 (Aug 17, 2011)

I cut alot of trees by myself. It kinda makes me feel like maybe I shouldnt!


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your friend. Hope he recovers well.


----------



## REJ2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I cut mostly live hackberry for my firewood, last year had an 18"-20er " barberchair on me. Scared the poo out of me, only time it ever happened. I wasnt hit or hurt but the message was clear. Hope your friend recovers and prayers sent to a fellow wood cutter.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Aug 17, 2011)

I sucks!
Hope he is alright and heels fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 17, 2011)

rob066 said:


> I cut alot of trees by myself. It kinda makes me feel like maybe I shouldnt!


 
Hope your friend makes a full recovery. Sawing alone is bad bussiness. Hard hat and chaps are a must. 

My least favorite trees are snags. Firewood to a lot of people. Drives me nuts to see firewooders in ball caps and no chaps. Most of the guys I know who have been killed or mangled were somehow involved with a snag (firewood). They were at work wearing safety gear, with other people present to provide aid/ call a helicopter. Sometimes all the help in the world ain't enough. Best to do everything you can to protect yourself.

Be carefull out there, best of wishes to your friend- Sam


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 17, 2011)

It's the 2nd most dangerous job there is (next to fishing).
Best wishes to your friend.


----------



## stinkbait (Aug 17, 2011)

I feel for you. Hope your friend gets better. I almost lost an uncle earlier this year from a bad tree accident.


----------



## ratso (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope he is ok and can pull through and get back to logging.


----------



## rob066 (Aug 17, 2011)

Iam not sure of the whole story but I think it hit him in the head. He is very good at felling. He is also the owner of the business


----------



## rob066 (Aug 17, 2011)

Big dead loose limb maybe. Always look up! I know another individual who was hit by a large limb. He wasnt even in the woods yet to cut. He was talking to the forester. The wind blew a huge limb down and hit him on the back of the neck. He was in a halo for about eight months.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 17, 2011)

rob066 said:


> Iam not sure of the whole story but I think it hit him in the head. He is very good at felling. He is also the owner of the business


 
Best wishes for your friend. Thanks for reminding us of what can happen, even to the experienced.

Philbert


----------



## Deer Assassin (Aug 18, 2011)

prayers sent for your friend


----------



## Johny Utah (Aug 18, 2011)

That would be so scary, to watch the tree come at you and no time to react.:msp_ohmy:


----------

